# Condom for your Rod



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

On our last ice fishing trip, we ended up with our ice rods in a mega tangle. I've heard of covers that you slip over your rods to prevent that but the ones I googled up were way overpriced for what they were.

Then I stumbled on "The Rod Condom" website. The quality looked good enough, price was great at $2.50 per unit so I decided to give them a try and ordered half a dozen. I picked bright red as I dont want to lose one on the ice. The owner was super friendly and emailed me the next day saying thanks for the business and that they had gone out. Couple days later they showed up in the mail.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with them... although I had to explain to the wife why we got a credit card charge for "condoms" and again to my 14 year old when the "Condoms" showed up in the mail, LMAO. They slip right over the rods and hold pretty snug, I ordered the extra "loop" thing that slips over the reel ensuring they dont fall off. You can choose different lengths, I just measured our longest rod and ordered 6 of that length... the shorter poles look a little droopy, much to the laughter of my wife.

So if you hate rod tangles and want a cheap solutions, these work slick.

Got them here: http://www.therodcondom.com/

-DallanC


----------

